# 1994 Honda HS928 Power Chute won't rotate



## ERobinson (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys, new to the site but I have a bit of an issue with my 1994 Honda snowblower. It has worked extremely well since I purchased it, however, recently the power chute fails to rotate. There is no blockage. The electric motor ticks once when activated but it doesn't move the chute. I tried this with a separate motor and had no different result. I also tried it with a different solenoid. Both were from an identical machine. I believe the switch may not be transmitting enough power. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you you have a multimeter?


----------



## ERobinson (Jan 27, 2014)

I sure do


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you checked the output from the switch, and then at the output of the relay? 

I might also look for water infiltration into the electrical connections. If so, try some electrical contact cleaner. If that proves to be the problem then make sure to use some dielectric grease to prevent further intrusion. 

I take it that this is a HS928TCA?


----------

